# Job



## prem1996 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for Job in any position Accounts, Sales & Logistics, Kindly help me to find our, my visa expires on 20th June 2013


----------



## prem1996 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Urgently need Job*

Hi, I am looking for Job in any position Accounts, Sales & Logistics, Kindly help me to find our, my visa expires on 20th June 2013. I am trying since 5 months but no luck.
I registered in all agencies, but no luck. Kindly do the needful


----------



## prem1996 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for Job in any position Accounts, Sales & Logistics, Kindly help me to find our, my visa expires on 20th June 2013. I am trying since 5 months but no luck.
I registered in all agencies, but no luck. Kindly do the needful[/QUOTE]


----------

